
Windows 10 vs. Ubuntu 19.10 vs. Clear Linux vs. Debian 10.1 on an Intel Core I9 - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=win10-debian101-intel&num=1
======
weitzj
Quite impressive to see such good Debian 10.1 performance

